# ESU xl 4.0 analogue use adjustment



## bramber (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi - I have a PIKO g scale 218 diesel loco fitted with an ESU XL 4.0. 

My issue is that it will not idle without short bursts of low power to the driving wheels.

Is this adjustable on a command station and also as I am using it on analogue battery power would I be able to use a Bachmann E-Z command station purely to adjust the setting.

Cheers John.


----------

